# Star wars Battlefront 2



## mongey (Sep 26, 2017)

saw this today .I thought the core of the last game was great but it just felt lacking in content,and for some reason wasn't that much fun after a while 

seems like they are trying to fix that with this game. looks pretty epic right now


----------



## Pav (Sep 27, 2017)

Looks quite pimping. I'll definitely be checking out the beta next weekend. Playing Starfighter Assault with a joystick will take me right back to my youthful glory days of X-Wing vs Tie Fighter. Those minimum/recommended specs on PC are no joke though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm very excited for it, this looks like everything the first game should have been.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 28, 2017)

Looks good, but gonna wait and see on it after the first one was so bare bones (oddly enough, the season pass was recently free on PS4 a week ago and I bought the game digitally on sale a few months back).


----------



## Pav (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone played the beta yet? The PC version is unbelievably polished and looks amazing. I'm eager to give it a shot when I get off work.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 6, 2017)

Pav said:


> Anyone played the beta yet? The PC version is unbelievably polished and looks amazing. I'm eager to give it a shot when I get off work.


I'm going to try it later today. I'll report back.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 7, 2017)

It's pretty fun on PC, plus it looks amazing. Haven't tried starfighter assault mode yet but galactic assault and infantry only missions are pretty good. Naboo is a huge level with lots of nooks and crannies to hide in. I really like running around with the specialist and using their infiltrator skill or the assault class with their shotgun skill. Grenades are an ability so you can't spam them. If your weapon overheats there's a gears of war style active reload.


----------



## mongey (Oct 8, 2017)

I didn't get a chance to try it due it damn family commitments 

heard good things from friends though . will probably buy


----------



## Pav (Oct 9, 2017)

I enjoyed the beta. Galactic assault was kind of a cluster but the strike was really good with a nice, focused objective. I think starfighter assault by itself might convince me to buy though, the flying is super smooth and addictive. The game looks amazing overall and I hope they add SLI support for the full release.


----------



## mongey (Nov 13, 2017)

well its all a shit fight right now with the loot box system .I don't really mind loot boxes as long as they are purely cosmetic like overwatch 

still want to buy. but will def see how it all pans out


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2017)

mongey said:


> well its all a shit fight right now with the loot box system .I don't really mind loot boxes as long as they are purely cosmetic like overwatch
> 
> still want to buy. but will def see how it all pans out


yeah the fact that they tied the crates into progression and that it's such a grind for heroes really pisses me off. 60k credits each for darth vader and luke...


----------



## mongey (Nov 13, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the fact that they tied the crates into progression and that it's such a grind for heroes really pisses me off. 60k credits each for darth vader and luke...


apparantly they have dropped them to 15 after the reaciton on reddit 
.
but still as a father of a 2 year old with limited time what does that make them 10 hours ? I'll probably never even get that far for both


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2017)

mongey said:


> apparantly they have dropped them to 15 after the reaciton on reddit
> .
> but still as a father of a 2 year old with limited time what does that make them 10 hours ? I'll probably never even get that far for both


jackfrags said that it shouldn't take 10hrs if you're doing missions/hitting the milestones where they reward you with credits.


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2017)

Now there's people coming out and saying EA hasn't changed anything, which wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## mongey (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm a realist when it comes to DLC and stuff. I know games are expensive to make. especially games like this .I've always bought map packs and stuuf for games I've liked and not had an issue with it 

but how the fuck do you make a freaking star wars game and hide luke and vader behind a paywall ? yeah you can grind them for free. but not everyone has the luxury of the time to do it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2017)

mongey said:


> I'm a realist when it comes to DLC and stuff. I know games are expensive to make. especially games like this .I've always bought map packs and stuuf for games I've liked and not had an issue with it
> 
> but how the fuck do you make a freaking star wars game and hide luke and vader behind a paywall ? yeah you can grind them for free. but not everyone has the luxury of the time to do it.


see that's the problem they can hide behind the "oh it's not p2w, you can totally grind out the credits and time to unlock everything" and actually cover their ass since it's somewhat true. The system heavily incentivizes people who get impatient and drop money on credits to unlock luke/vader/etc (though whether they're significantly better heroes than say darth maul or rey, i can't comment). If luke and vader are basically the best heroes in game then yeah, it's p2w. If not, then it's just annoying microtransactions/overly grindy gameplay (just like getting bf1 crates is kind of a pain).


----------



## philkilla (Nov 13, 2017)

Hats off to any dummy that still purchases the game.

The industry is so fucking dirty now, it is a shame.


----------



## mongey (Nov 13, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> see that's the problem they can hide behind the "oh it's not p2w, you can totally grind out the credits and time to unlock everything" and actually cover their ass since it's somewhat true. The system heavily incentivizes people who get impatient and drop money on credits to unlock luke/vader/etc (though whether they're significantly better heroes than say darth maul or rey, i can't comment). If luke and vader are basically the best heroes in game then yeah, it's p2w. If not, then it's just annoying microtransactions/overly grindy gameplay (just like getting bf1 crates is kind of a pain).


yeah

and for this to be a dick move luke and vader don't even need be the best heroes in the game . they could be the worst and people would still want to play as them as they are the most iconic in the whole series. 

pay to win or pay to play. either way its sucks when you are paying full retail price for a game


----------



## MFB (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks like they nerfed the campaign credit reward from 20K down to 5K, among other things

https://www.vg247.com/2017/11/14/st...e-credits-awarded-for-finishing-the-campaign/


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 13, 2017)

MFB said:


> Looks like they nerfed the campaign credit reward from 20K down to 5K, among other things
> 
> https://www.vg247.com/2017/11/14/st...e-credits-awarded-for-finishing-the-campaign/


great so it's still gonna be a fucking grind for the heroes.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 14, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> see that's the problem they can hide behind the "oh it's not p2w, you can totally grind out the credits and time to unlock everything" and actually cover their ass since it's somewhat true. The system heavily incentivizes people who get impatient and drop money on credits to unlock luke/vader/etc (though whether they're significantly better heroes than say darth maul or rey, i can't comment). If luke and vader are basically the best heroes in game then yeah, it's p2w. If not, then it's just annoying microtransactions/overly grindy gameplay (just like getting bf1 crates is kind of a pain).



It's not the hero unlock that makes it P2W, it's the large (40% or so) stat increases that also come out of those crates.

I've heard scattered reports that there's also a serious daily cap on how many credits you can earn, meaning that while it prevents you from feeling you have to play 20 hours a day, it also means that without buying crap you're going to be waiting for weeks to be able to keep up with them thanks to that limit. I'm not 100% sure on that one though, it's hard to know when only a few people actually have played the damn thing apart from in review mode.

Another thing that has people up in arms is that the credits earned have nothing whatsoever to do with performance, so even if you're getting first place in all the matches you'll accumulate them at the same speed as if you just got last place in every match, meaning there's no way whatsoever to speed it up apart from paying microtransactions.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2017)

EA have removed the refund button on their website


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 14, 2017)

They also have the single lowest votes comment on Reddit history by a factor of 25. 

They are getting some nerd rage about this game. (Haven’t played it so wouldn’t know the details).


----------



## mongey (Nov 14, 2017)

with the psn pre black Friday sale this weekend gonna be interesting to see if this gets a heavy discount to get people in 

I'm hoping all this gets resolved. cause it still looks like a great star wars game

that said if one company will refuse to bow to internet rage its EA


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 14, 2017)

I feel like I don’t want to play EA games because of this shitshow. That and I’m hearing not positive things about this game already.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> I feel like I don’t want to play EA games because of this shitshow. That and I’m hearing not positive things about this game already.


titanfall 2 and bf1 were both great games, when EA isn't being a money hungry fucker they actually let their devs make great games. I desperately want this game to be less grindy if only so I can run around as vader and force lightning people like I used to back in the og Battlefront II.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 15, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> They also have the single lowest votes comment on Reddit history by a factor of 25.
> 
> They are getting some nerd rage about this game. (Haven’t played it so wouldn’t know the details).


Closer to 22x now... but only because they also managed to snag the second lowest score on another comment.

They've also managed to score (well deserved) negative press in several high profile media outlets due to the sheer volume of outrage and growing attention to the issues with lootboxes, which makes this a much more interesting scenario than typical backlash over pay-to-win gameplay. I still expect the game to sell well (it's Star Wars after all, and EA is a master of spinning the narrative to make it look like they "fixed" things with little or no actual change - they're already attempting this from several angles), but when it comes to deceptive marketing and destructive gameplay practices, I'm all too happy to see their bottom line diminish.



KnightBrolaire said:


> titanfall 2 and bf1 were both great games, when EA isn't being a money hungry fucker they actually let their devs make great games. I desperately want this game to be less grindy if only so I can run around as vader and force lightning people like I used to back in the og Battlefront II.


You can still do that on the original if you play on PC. It was updated to restore multiplayer functionality last month. Needless to say, it's been pretty popular. Given how good the original was, I figure it'll have a modest dedicated playerbase for quite some time.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 15, 2017)

To unlock everything in the game would take 4,528 hours, or $2100. To unlock everything for a single hero, trooper and starfight takes 490 hours.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 15, 2017)

StevenC said:


> To unlock everything in the game would take 4,528 hours, or $2100. To unlock everything for a single hero, trooper and starfight takes 490 hours.


source for that?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 15, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> source for that?


It was at this address: http://www.swtorstrategies.com/2017...-or-2100-to-unlock-all-base-game-content.html

Seems to be getting quite a bit of traffic at the minute and I'm having trouble getting to the page. But some guy did some maths.


----------



## mongey (Nov 15, 2017)

As others say I don’t have a problem with grinding for epuipment. I’ve grinded countless hours in battlefield for the gun I want. But when its for heroes it’s a different story


StevenC said:


> To unlock everything in the game would take 4,528 hours, or $2100. To unlock everything for a single hero, trooper and starfight takes 490 hours.


yeah I saw that on N4g and one of the replies form someone with the game was interesting when someone said they like a good grind .I'm cut and pasting the dude

_Oh I do to(like a grind) , until you realize that every single character or class you play you don't ever level. It's all tied to the stupid cards. Want a level 10 Heavy class? Playing 5,000 hours won't do anything. You need 2 purple cards slotted to even reach level 10 to unlock the 3rd card slot. You know how much it is to upgrade a card from blue to purple? 480 crafting parts. I've played 5 hours of MP and have 445 crafting parts. You know the ONLY way to get more? Take a wild guess? Loot boxes. Oh you want loot boxes you said? Well your capped at around 400 credits (not crafting parts) per match. A trooper crate is 4,000. Roughly 10 games of around 30 minutes each to buy ONE loot box. Didn't get a heavy card? Well, grind out 10 more matches and hope the next box has it. 

It would take somewhere around 2,000 crafting parts if you wanted to buy 3 basic cards and upgrade them to purple to allow you to actually equip all 3. Times that by each playable thing in the game and the number are going to look insane. That 75% Hero reduction was the SMALLEST problem with the progression system. Again, I'm 5 hours in and already feeling the pay gate heavy. That's not okay._


sounds painful


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 15, 2017)

mongey said:


> As others say I don’t have a problem with grinding for epuipment. I’ve grinded countless hours in battlefield for the gun I want. But when its for heroes it’s a different st
> 
> yeah I saw that on N4g and one of the replies form someone with the game was interesting when someone said they like a good grind .I'm cut and pasting the dude
> 
> ...


jesus. if these testimonies keep popping up it's time to short EA's stock.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 16, 2017)

They reduced the cost for the heroes greatly, reduced the amount of credits you get from finishing the single player campaign by the same amount, but basically did nothing to the amount of credits you get from multiplayer, so it will be much less painful to unlock characters over time.

This whole thing is something that I'm guessing probably 75% of people that play this game will never notice and never care about. The remaining 25% will either nerdrage about it (which is justified, IMO) or just buy the crates cause they have way too much disposable income (or they're kids whose parents mistakenly left their credit card information saved on the PS4).

From what I've heard the gameplay is very fun and the single player campaign is also very fun (if really short).

I'll think about buying it when it's 30 dollars. Obviously I'll be worthless in multiplayer cause everyone else will have gotten all of the state increases years ago, but oh well.


----------



## mongey (Nov 16, 2017)

If it was included in this weeks PSN I would've been very tempted to get it still. I know EA this and that but its a freaking star wars game and looks like a good one 


but its not ,so I'll hang back a bit and see how it plays out


----------



## StevenC (Nov 16, 2017)

Micro transactions have been turned off in the game, but will come back at a later date. No word of changes to the progression system otherwise, whether things will still be time based or performance based.

I don't trust this at all.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 16, 2017)

Oddly enough I got a message from GameFly saying this was on its way. At least I can try it and see how that goes. Not sounding promising though, even with the micro transactions shut off.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been playing SW Battlefront 1 on a PS4. I'm still new to gaming and I was surprised/disappointed that it seems that in order to get most out of the game you will have to play online and play multiplyer mode fir which a PSN subscription is required. I only play in phases once every while and I'm not interested in online or multiplayer gaming especially not when it required for me to pay for a subscription. 
I assume Battlefront II will be no different with regard to these aspects? Or is it also a worth while game for offline and single player mode gaming?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> I've been playing SW Battlefront 1 on a PS4. I'm still new to gaming and I was surprised/disappointed that it seems that in order to get most out of the game you will have to play online and play multiplyer mode fir which a PSN subscription is required. I only play in phases once every while and I'm not interested in online or multiplayer gaming especially not when it required for me to pay for a subscription.
> I assume Battlefront II will be no different with regard to these aspects? Or is it also a worth while game for offline and single player mode gaming?


don't bother with getting it for single player or offline, it's not worth it imo. Online is where the game shines anyhow.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 27, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> don't bother with getting it for single player or offline, it's not worth it imo. Online is where the game shines anyhow.



Agreed. I rented it, grinded out the campaign pretty quickly (and it was quite meh), played a few online matches, and was done. I almost thought of grabbing it to $23 on the PSN sale this week, but I doubt I’d play it much.

Man, I wish PS4 got a KOTOR type game...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

Are all games mostly designed for online and multiplayer gaming? Or are there also still good games for PS4 that are good for offline single player gaming?


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Are all games mostly designed for online and multiplayer gaming? Or are there also still good games for PS4 that are good for offline single player gaming?



As I mentioned in your other thread, PLENTY of good single player games.

Single play Star Wars game?.... Sadly, last ones I can think of are the Force Unleashed games on PS3.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2018)

Ralyks said:


> As I mentioned in your other thread, PLENTY of good single player games.
> 
> Single play Star Wars game?.... Sadly, last ones I can think of are the Force Unleashed games on PS3.



Thanks!
Currently I'm enjoying Battlefront 1 quite a bit, especially the 'Skirmish' mode, but it's frustrating to see what I'm missing out on not having a PSN plus account for online gaming..... oh well.....


----------



## Leviathus (Aug 1, 2018)

I got this offa PSN last night for under 20 bucks and i already regret it.


----------



## KanoraK (Aug 1, 2018)

With the recent updates, the progression system became really shitty and unplayable.
EA sabotaged this game on purpose because of the microtransaction affair which occured when the game was released. 
The story of the solo mode was pretty good though.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeah, but look at it and keep in mind that a really great company was far along into a fully solo Star Wars game and EA cancelled it cause "no one likes single player anymore" and then put out this trash instead.

Gotta love EA! I love that God of War made millions and millions more than BF2. I wish they'd un-cancel that Star Wars game since it looked AWESOME, but it's probably way too late.


----------



## KanoraK (Aug 7, 2018)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, but look at it and keep in mind that a really great company was far along into a fully solo Star Wars game and EA cancelled it cause "no one likes single player anymore" and then put out this trash instead.
> 
> Gotta love EA! I love that God of War made millions and millions more than BF2. I wish they'd un-cancel that Star Wars game since it looked AWESOME, but it's probably way too late.



Indeed, it's all about multi-player modes nowadays...


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2018)

KanoraK said:


> Indeed, it's all about multi-player modes nowadays...



Mostly cause of monolithic companies trying to force it. Some of the top-selling games of the last couple years are single player only. EA just refuses to accept that and keeps doing stupid shit like this while declaring that single player is dead. I guess it's easier for them to adopt the business model of just endlessly recycling the same damn game, sticking tons of microtransactions in it, and releasing it yearly cause for some reason people keep paying for it. It's finally starting to backfire a bit, but there's still a silent majority of people out there that just buys their stupid sports games/COD games every year, only play them, and are happy as a clam. Argh.

I really wish they'd go out of business and that it would somehow resurrect all the great studios they absorbed and dissolved. I don't get why that had to happen. Bioware is next on the block, I'm sure (not that there's much left to dissolve).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2018)

wankerness said:


> Mostly cause of monolithic companies trying to force it. Some of the top-selling games of the last couple years are single player only. EA just refuses to accept that and keeps doing stupid shit like this while declaring that single player is dead. I guess it's easier for them to adopt the business model of just endlessly recycling the same damn game, sticking tons of microtransactions in it, and releasing it yearly cause for some reason people keep paying for it. It's finally starting to backfire a bit, but there's still a silent majority of people out there that just buys their stupid sports games/COD games every year, only play them, and are happy as a clam. Argh.
> 
> I really wish they'd go out of business and that it would somehow resurrect all the great studios they absorbed and dissolved. I don't get why that had to happen. Bioware is next on the block, I'm sure (not that there's much left to dissolve).


as far as I'm concerned bioware was dead after ME3. especially after seeing some of the garbage writing in andromeda.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> as far as I'm concerned bioware was dead after ME3. especially after seeing some of the garbage writing in andromeda.



Right, I'm talking the more literal kind where everyone gets fired and it gets scattered to the wind, like they've done to many good studios already. I don't get it. Why would anyone let EA buy them out? It's just a 90% guarantee your company is going to go away. I guess it's cause of execs wanting a huge payday and not caring about what happens to their hundreds of employees.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 10, 2018)

I wish they'd just take the license from EA. Plenty of other companies could do great things with the franchise. Personally, unless we're getting KOTOR on consoles, I'd only want a story driven Star Wars game at this point.

Side note, thinking about this, am I the only one who would dig remaking Shadows of the Empire? Or do something with Dash Rendar?


----------



## synrgy (Aug 10, 2018)

^I'd be more into a remake of Rogue Squadron, give how atrocious the flying has been in the SWBF games. But yeah, I could see SotE, too.

In both cases, though, it might be nostalgia goggles getting in the way.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 18, 2018)

synrgy said:


> ^I'd be more into a remake of Rogue Squadron, give how atrocious the flying has been in the SWBF games. But yeah, I could see SotE, too.
> 
> In both cases, though, it might be nostalgia goggles getting in the way.


Rogue Squadron 2 and 3 really hold up. Up the resolution and polygons a bit and I'd buy that game again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 18, 2018)

synrgy said:


> ^I'd be more into a remake of Rogue Squadron, give how atrocious the flying has been in the SWBF games. But yeah, I could see SotE, too.
> 
> In both cases, though, it might be nostalgia goggles getting in the way.


i would def buy a modern take on rogue squadron. I still boot up jedi starfighter from time to time since that was the last great star was fighter game imo


----------



## wankerness (Aug 21, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Rogue Squadron 2 and 3 really hold up. Up the resolution and polygons a bit and I'd buy that game again.



I don't like the N64 one anymore, but the two GC ones still look great and have some really fun levels. I'd also buy a remaster in a second! A remake that did something about those questionable on-foot levels in the second GC one would be cool, though 

There are PC versions of the two N64 ones which obviously have much higher resolutions, FYI.

Speaking of single player star wars games that are good...obviously there are the two KOTOR games, but much less obviously, the "MMO" Old Republic game was given more and more story expansions and less and less focus on forced group content, and it's continued having a huge emphasis on story and voice acting, and in my experience it practically works as a single-player game. And I played it before it went Free to Play when they made it less multiplayer dependent! I think if you're a big star wars fan that you might be pleasantly surprised. Especially now that it's free to play, and as far as I know the story content is completely free of the pay-gating stuff that they use to encourage people to pay for subscriptions. Well, the 50 or so hours before you hit the expansion content, anyway. Some of the classes have pretty good stories - all classes have different ones. And the female trooper has Jennifer Hale's voice! (Female Shepard)

I still have fond memories of Dark Forces 2 and Jedi Knight 2. I have a feeling that going back to them would be a mess of dated gameplay, but maybe not. I still remember being stunned the first time I saw DF2 in motion. I think the graphics are like an upgraded Quake 1


----------



## QuantumCybin (Aug 22, 2018)

Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight and Jedi Knight II are two of the greatest games of all time. Jedi Academy had some great moments as well. Fuck, I miss LucasArts and Raven in general. If you have a decent PC, get the Dolphin emulator and play through Rogue Squadron II. It still holds up, and with the upscaling that's on the Dolphin, the graphics still look pretty damn good.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Aug 30, 2018)

Hell, i'd love a modern take on the X-Wing Vs Tie Fighter games. A serious reboot of the KOTOR series would be welcome, and that cancelled single player thing that looked so interesting it got murdered...yeah, fuck EA and their forced micro transaction, money grubbing, quality studio crushing original game hating agenda.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Aug 30, 2018)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> Hell, i'd love a modern take on the X-Wing Vs Tie Fighter games. A serious reboot of the KOTOR series would be welcome, and that cancelled single player thing that looked so interesting it got murdered...yeah, fuck EA and their forced micro transaction, money grubbing, quality studio crushing original game hating agenda.



I'm 25, so the X-Wing vs TIE Fighter games were around when I was suuuuuper young; I do remember my dad playing them though. The closest I got to playing a Star Wars space combat sim was when I was in junior high and played a lot of Star Wars Galaxies and they released the Jump to Lightspeed expansion. That was such a great game.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 30, 2018)

Tie Fighter at least used to be considered a major classic. I had the Mac version, which was like an HD remake (well, HD by the standards of the day!!!) of the PC one. It was kind of too clinical and complex for my little kid mind as it was aiming to be more of a flight simulator with a plot instead of a pure arcadey thing like Rogue Squadron was later, but it was definitely cool.

I never played X-Wing vs Tie Fighter. I think that one came out around the same time as Quake II, so I'm assuming the graphics were much better!! No idea what the rep was on it.

Speaking of HD remakes on Mac, a lot of the PC ports that ended up on Mac supported MUCH higher resolutions. I was shocked when I got a Windows computer and tried to play the likes of Dark Forces I and it had half the resolution and looked like trash.


----------

